# Fractal Design Define R5



## Darksaber (Dec 17, 2014)

The Fractal Design Define R5 is the fifth generation of this series, once again with updated features, looks, and functionality to meet the needs of those who want a quiet system and those looking to install a lot of liquid-cooling. It manages to impress in nearly every way with its unique and functional approach and great material mix.

*Show full review*


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Dec 29, 2014)

I like the boldness of the case. But yes, it looks fat due to increased width. Fractal Design should have noticed that, or could have used the space for rear PSU mounting and lighting (like Phanteks Enthoo Primo). Great space and neat routing ability - and truth be told, that S24 and PSU matches perfectly with the case .


----------



## Joss (Dec 29, 2014)

Super case, and elegant as well.
With a second intake fan you can leave them at 500 rpm under all circumstances,
http://www.silentpcreview.com/Quiet_ATX_Gamer_R5_Version


----------



## Orbit (Dec 30, 2014)

I've not noticed any review or video show it so I think I know the answer but can you hang the 3-bay 3.5" cage where the 5.25" bays are? Looks like you can put the 5-bay one up there but just 3 would be perfect for me.


----------



## IINexusII (Dec 30, 2014)

Great case, ive had it for a month now. initially came with a broken power switch, but fractal sent me a new switch as soon as they could.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 30, 2014)

FRACTAL DESIGN

Y U NO ARC XL R2?


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the review @Darksaber. 

Excellent case. If I knew beforehand that Fractal Design would be releasing this, I would've waited a bit longer for it to become available before I bought the 760T.


----------



## Norton (Dec 30, 2014)

Assimilator said:


> FRACTAL DESIGN
> 
> Y U NO ARC XL R2?



^^^ this!

A fresh revision on both the *Arc XL* and the *Define XL* is most wanted!


----------



## SirMango (Dec 31, 2014)

Superb case. I'm glad Fractal Design has continued updating the Define R series.


----------



## Primey_ (Dec 31, 2014)

My next case for sure =D


----------



## vargis14 (Jan 19, 2015)

What is the card that looks like a pcie ssd above the PSU?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 21, 2015)

What are those stock fans? Cannot find those anywhere, those are not SS R2.

Sold My R4, bought this one. I am happy. If anything, just ask here.


----------



## SAINT ENZO (Oct 21, 2022)

My favorite computer case, no hassle every component fits and its super quiet. i have my 240mm aio gpu radiator on the front and my 240mm aio cpu cooler on the roof of the case.


----------



## Wasteland (Oct 22, 2022)

You bumped a 7.5 year old thread to praise this case, but I don't blame you.  What's stunning is that if you want a case in 2022 that has lots of HDD space, there still isn't anything obviously better than the Fractal R5, even at the inflated ~$140 price for which it was selling, last time I checked.  That's why I own two R5s.

The Antec P101 is a compelling alternative, but I don't like the unremovable and unventilated PSU shroud.  Two of the newer Fractal cases--R7 and Meshify 2--also look nice, but they're more expensive than the R5, and they don't come with a full suite of HDD trays.  I am amazed at how overwhelmingly the market has moved away from flexible storage configs, and towards what I would consider gimmicks (RGB, transparent side panels).


----------

